# Centipede VS Spider



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Living in the country gives me some other great opportunities besides just access to aquatic plants. Our house is often visited by many creatures, and one of the "regulars" is a certain spider (introduced species, not extremely harmful to humans, but their bite is quite irritating) that inhabits the area. The males of the species are roaming hunters, but the females do spin a web.

Anyway, as I was passing by our bookshelf recently, I noticed a centipede caught in one of these webs (and I don't often see centipedes, so this was a rare treat in itself). But even more rare was the chance to see these two battle it out to the finish.

*Stretching forward from what was a curled position, the centipede lurches toward the spider.*









*The two continue to take turns attempting bites at one another, either one would be a deadly blow.*









*This attempt was almost a hit for the centipede, it would have killed the spider and eventually wriggled free.*









*But, alas, the spider has the advantage in its own web and deals a deadly bite.*









*The spider retreats to allow the venom to work; it will be several hours, however, before the centipede succumbs to death.*









*Later that night, the spider hoists up the victim to a more suitable spot and enjoys the spoils of war.*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just one word - Gross!


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

That is some great footage, I love getting a close up of nature.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice narration! So action packed, I was engrossed in the story. lol


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

It doesnt matter who win, you lose. Now cockroaches have one less predator to worry about. Even worst, the more mobile and agile one at it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Too funny Tex, my wife had the same thought! (Imagine that... )

Thanks Valor...yeah if you could have seen me typing it up you'd have had me commited! I was really getting into the action. And taking the photos...my wife thought I was having a spaz-attack.

Seeing the close-up of nature is great, I was just SOOOO surprised to see two predators going at it. You see spiders kill off all sorts of bugs all the time...but this was a total surprise to me!

And yes, I'll have to keep my eye out for roaches I suppose....YUCK!!!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

that was awesooome!!=)


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

I love watching this stuff. Nature is pretty amazing, and quite epic. I have a Phidippus audax(pic of him in my avatar), that lives on a planter by our sliding glass door. Occasionally, I will "help" him find food


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

Survival of the fittest!


----------



## jimko (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought it was going to be a clip of animal planet's most extreme! 

Love the time lapse photography, but I was expecting a video. 

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL this reminds me of those weird japanese bug fights on youtube...those are kind of disturbing though.


----------



## gwenschuck75 (May 25, 2011)

It would have been a better if you caught it on video. But your photos made a clear depiction of what happened. Superb photography!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

the only two things i hate. spiders and centipedes.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

way kool
thx


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Aaahahaha! That is brilliant! What is the next line up going to be? Fire ant vs. spider? Praying mantis vs. carnivorous cricket?


----------

